# FE civil discipline exam book for sale!



## mssuthnr (Jan 31, 2011)

I just recently passed the FE exam and these books helped me a lot:

1. FE Civil Discipline Review Book 3rd edition Kim, Spriggs, Linderburg - yellow book for $40

2. NCEES FE Civil Discipline Review Book - gray book for $30

Like new condition.....no writing at all...


----------



## stlaggies (Feb 22, 2011)

mssuthnr said:


> I just recently passed the FE exam and these books helped me a lot:
> 1. FE Civil Discipline Review Book 3rd edition Kim, Spriggs, Linderburg - yellow book for $40
> 
> 2. NCEES FE Civil Discipline Review Book - gray book for $30
> ...



How much would total be for shipping to zip code 75223

Thanks!


----------



## mssuthnr (Feb 23, 2011)

stlaggies said:


> mssuthnr said:
> 
> 
> > I just recently passed the FE exam and these books helped me a lot:
> ...


$7 for shipping with insurance (priority flat rate); $77 total; paypal: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## mssuthnr (Feb 28, 2011)

mssuthnr said:


> stlaggies said:
> 
> 
> > mssuthnr said:
> ...


----------



## mssuthnr (Jun 14, 2011)

mssuthnr said:


> mssuthnr said:
> 
> 
> > stlaggies said:
> ...


1. FE Civil Discipline Review Book 3rd edition Kim, Spriggs, Linderburg - yellow book for $35 (STILL AVAILABLE)


----------

